# Drucker?



## firstlord18 (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen einigermaßen guiten Drucker kaufen. Er sollte jedoch vor Allem für Texte / Schwarzweißausrucke (Noten etc) genutzt werden. Klar sollte er auch einigermaßen gute Farbtexte ausdrucken können, aber hochglanzphotoausdrucke brauch ich nicht .

Am besten sollten die Patronen nicht zu viel kosten .

Könnt Ihr mir einen günstigen Drucker empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## Alexander12 (30. November 2005)

Hi.

Wenn du nur schwarz-Weiß drucken willst, dann schau am besten Mal in eBay nach einem mit nem Toner, dann brauchst nicht andauernd Tinten kaufen.

Wenn du Farbe drucken willst käme auch ein Farblaser-Drucker in Frage, die Anschaffungskosten sind halt teuer, musst dir überlegen ob sich das lohnt.

www.ebay.de 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## jaquline (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi!   
wenn du einen recht günstigen Drucker haben willst, kann ich dir den Epson Stylus 3500
empfehlen, der hat 4 getrennte Farbpatronen, eine á 10€. Vorteil des ganzen ist, wenn du
meistens nur texte drucks, dann brauchst du nur schwarz nachkaufen. Das Gerät druckt
außerdem auch sehr gute Bilder und ist in der Anschaffung nicht so teuer (ca 80-100€)

vlg Jaquline


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2005)

Wenn preiswert, gut im Druck, dann empfehle ich Canon. Weil die Tinte so billig ist.
Aber die wollten ihr Patronensystem auch ändern. Ich habe den i550, der ist Spitze. 

Und wenn farbig nicht benötigt wird und das Druckaufkommen über 10 Seiten pro Tag liegt,
solltest Du Dir mal die Laserdrucker von Kyocera anschauen. Ein bisschen höherer
Grundpreis, dafür aber niedriger Preis/Seite.

mfg chmee


----------



## firstlord18 (6. Dezember 2005)

was kostet denn eine Patrone für den i550? Bzw sind dort auch getrennte Farben?


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2005)

4 getrennte Patronen, kaufe immer Tintenfässer zu 10EUR, ich will jetzt nix falsches sagen, ich
glaube 50ml schwarz und 30ml farbig. Die Schwarze reicht für 5x nachfüllen. Die farbigen für 3-4x .

Canons neue Mittelklasse-Reihe heisst Pixma und ip4000 und ip5000 sind die Geräte im
Bereich von 140-180EUR. Erkundige Dich, ob da noch die alten Druckerpatronen benutzt werden.
Die haben keinen digitalen Füllstand/Chip etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Also Ich habe auch so nen Kyocera im Keller stehen, bin damit eigentlich zufrieden.
Ich drucke ja auch nicht übermäßig viel, es rentiert sich.

Besonders wennst so`n ding bei eBay erstegerst oder so.


MfG Alexander12


----------

